# Lightroom Library.lrlibrary needed in Lightroom classic .?



## freecall (Apr 17, 2018)

Hello 

I installed Lightroom CC to test but decided to stay with classic. I use mobile sync & collections a lot .. and now found a large 5 GB file which was not used since some month .. the Lightroom Library.lrlibrary file. Is this only used for LR CC and I can delete after de-install or is it as well used for LR classic when using could sync ?Thanks Bjoern


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 17, 2018)

It's only used by Lightroom CC, not by Lightroom Classic, so you can safely trash it.


----------



## freecall (Apr 17, 2018)

super thank you & recovered 6 GB


----------

